# DP discussion live on radio today!!



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sarah Lawrie will be live on BBC Radio 2 (Jeremy Vine show) to do an extended talk and phone in on DP...

12 pm BBC Radio 2 (Today 29th November 2017)

Hopefully everybody from different parts of the world can listen in...

Heres a link..................

https://www.bbc.co.uk/radio2


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I would suggest to all those out there with DP who are feeling alone and isolated to get close family and friends around to listen in with you...

It will help them all understand what you are going through...

Lets face it the worst part of having DP is feeling alone and isolated...

Make people listen in with you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I've got it on. Did he just say they were discussing it after 1pm?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

1pm


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

She is actually coming on at 1pm

Show itself started at 12....

Apologies for the misunderstanding....


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I thought that was good. Jeremy Vine was interested and sympathetic, and the lady interviewed and callers described it really well - was that the same actress in the Victoria Derbyshire program? I've often tried to dismiss it as just a bunch of symptoms - maybe from not being kind enough to myself about what I've been going through - but hearing it talked about in such articulate terms felt validating.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> I thought that was good. Jeremy Vine was interested and sympathetic, and the lady interviewed and callers described it really well - was that the same actress in the Victoria Derbyshire program? I've often tried to dismiss it as just a bunch of symptoms - maybe from not being kind enough to myself about what I've been going through - but hearing it talked about in such articulate terms felt validating.


Same lady yes....


----------



## MrFedUp (Aug 11, 2016)

Listened to this ! I tried to call in but was to busy to get through. It actually made me cry listening to somebody talking about it on radio 2 and somebody else's voice explaing what it's like !!

However I wish she said something about the spaced out drunk feeling you also get with it. Maybe some people don't get that aspect of DP but it is my most potant one . The numb feeling to your surroundings like your drunk.

Oh well , fantastic that DP is now being talked about as it's own disorder and not "it's depression" !


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> I thought that was good. Jeremy Vine was interested and sympathetic, and the lady interviewed and callers described it really well - was that the same actress in the Victoria Derbyshire program? I've often tried to dismiss it as just a bunch of symptoms - maybe from not being kind enough to myself about what I've been going through - but hearing it talked about in such articulate terms felt validating.


Lets not trivialise this....DP is a very damaging and incapacitating condition (Even if you have got it under control)....It has been at the forefront of every aspect of my own life since I developed it way back...It has restricted me in so many ways....Every major decision i have ever made in my life has been either directly or indirectly influenced by DP and the way it intrudes on my life....And yes its a f*****g UNWANTED INTRUDER...

And the main reason it has had such an affect on my life is the lack of availability of proper treatment and the serious lack of knowledge from doctors and shrinks....Add to that the awful Stigma attached to mental ill health and the total narrow mindedness of friends and family around me I think I was destined to suffer from the very beggining.....


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

MrFedUp said:


> Listened to this ! I tried to call in but was to busy to get through. It actually made me cry listening to somebody talking about it on radio 2 and somebody else's voice explaing what it's like !!
> 
> However I wish she said something about the spaced out drunk feeling you also get with it. Maybe some people don't get that aspect of DP but it is my most potant one . The numb feeling to your surroundings like your drunk.
> 
> Oh well , fantastic that DP is now being talked about as it's own disorder and not "it's depression" !


She was given 30 mins on national radio to discuss a lifetime of suffering....Not easy at all....Im sure she would have really wanted to sit there for many hours and talk to other sufferers.....Her and the others who have made the films etc are doing terrific stuff as regards awareness...It has been long overdue...Lets face it, how many of us would actually have been bothered to go on tv and radio to discuss this condition let alone pluck up the guts to do it....

Of course tv, radio and the media will always be restrictive as regards the bigger picture when it comes to issues like this...

Im sure Jeremy Vine whilst sitting there being compassionate and understanding etc was still counting his 50s in the background....

We have a similar radio host here in Ireland who does the same thing....Talks the talk but doesnt walk the walk...

The media like politicians dont neccesarily lie....They just avoid the truth.......

I better be quiet now cos I am ranting.......

Well done Sarah!!!!!


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

any way to replay this? would be nice to hear


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

It looks like you can listen to shows already broadcast on the BBC i-player:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09gdn8d

I think you have to sign up if you don't have an account. The discussion on DP should start 1 hr in.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

There's a clip you can listen to right away though:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p05pl32v


----------



## Marmalade (Dec 18, 2016)

This link can be heard outside the UK and won't expire please share https://instaud.io/1ug4


----------

